# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Miles de evacuados al norte de California por el riesgo de rotura de una presa

## JMTrigos

Buena hay liada en California con este embalse. Un par de enlaces.
http://www.latimes.com/visuals/photo...togallery.html
http://www.bbc.com/mundo/media-38958015
Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (13-feb-2017),HUESITO (13-feb-2017),Jonasino (13-feb-2017),perdiguera (13-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya, veo que hemos cruzado los mensajes al mismo tiempo jeje.

Un saludo JMTrigos.

----------


## Jonasino

https://cnnespanol2.files.wordpress....=all&strip=all

Fuente: Twitter/ CANGJOCOPS

----------

F. Lázaro (13-feb-2017),HUESITO (13-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uffff, pedazo de agujero... el problema que todo el agua que se descargue por ahí no va a hacer más que socavar aún más.

----------


## Jonasino

¡¡¡En directo¡¡¡
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NanEPQYZ5XU

----------

L.D (13-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un gráfico que resume la problemática en la presa de Oroville.

Lo que más me llama la atención es el pedazo de socavón en el aliviadero.

- ¿Inestabilidad de la ladera?
- ¿Cavitación en el aliviadero?
- ¿Mala calidad del hormigón? (No creo)





Fuente: Twitter

----------

Jonasino (14-feb-2017),L.D (13-feb-2017)

----------


## L.D

EMERGENCY EVACUATION: Auxiliary spillway at Oroville Dam predicted to fail within the next hour. Oroville residents evacuate northward.



Copiado de Twitter, parece que prevén lo peor.

----------


## Lipzum

Está claro que hay un socavón en el aliviadero principal y provocará un agujero mayor. También está claro que el agua está saliendo por el aliviadero de emergencia, pues el nivel está muy alto, pero, ¿Cómo predicen que la presa va a reventar? Lo del aliviadero no creo que influya en la estructura del cuerpo principal y el aliviadero de emergencia, pues está diseñado para lo que está haciendo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se refieren al aliviadero de emergencia, puede venirse abajo por la erosión aguas abajo del mismo.

Si el aliviadero falla, provocará una avalancha de agua tremenda que inundará muchas poblaciones.











Fuente: Twitter

----------

JMTrigos (14-feb-2017),Jonasino (14-feb-2017)

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://internacional.elpais.com/inte...01_654768.html




> *Trabajos a la desesperada para vaciar y reparar la presa dañada en California*
> 
> *Los equipos de emergencia tratan de asegurar el muro en peligro antes de que llegue una nueva tormenta el jueves. 
> 188.000 personas permanecen fuera de sus casas*
> 
>  Pablo Ximénez de Sandoval
> Los Ángeles 14 FEB 2017 - 14:48 CET	
> 
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (15-feb-2017),Jonasino (14-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Encuentro que es un buen artículo y bastante descriptivo.

----------


## Lipzum

> Se refieren al aliviadero de emergencia, puede venirse abajo por la erosión aguas abajo del mismo.
> 
> Si el aliviadero falla, provocará una avalancha de agua tremenda que inundará muchas poblaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Así si, pensaba que solo había un problema en el principal. Así y todo, creo que lo tienen controlado, ahora solo queda rebajar el nivel del agua por el principal hasta tener buen margen.

Un saludo

----------

